# ps ax shows--> /usr/sbin/apache -D SSL -D PHP4 not workin

## mwickes

Hi all, I have apache , ssl, php installed. Apache is serving up web pages but ssl and php is not working. I have made sure to add the application/php mime types to the /etc/apache/conf/mime.types file. I have also made sure that APACHE_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP4" is uncommented in /etc/conf.d/apache and I have verifyed that apache is running or supposed to be running with ssl & pghp support. When I do an ps ax I see the following entries: 

1736 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache -D SSL -D PHP4

 1737 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache -D SSL -D PHP4

 1738 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache -D SSL -D PHP4

 1739 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache -D SSL -D PHP4

so what am I doing wrong. I have never had this amount of trouble getting php, mysql & ssl working. I did read the changelog for apache and I completly agree with the naming/location conventions because there are more than one httpd server packages out there. But please give me docs, how-to's or info on where the error of my ways are!!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Thanks!

Mike

----------

## delta407

Okay, so Apache is running with SSL and PHP4 options, great. But, did you do an emerge php and emerge mod_ssl first?

It's kind of hard to run PHP when you don't have it installed  :Smile: 

----------

